# Schwinn High-Plains....redone



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

thought I would post up a recent rebuild I did on my old Schwinn....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

How does the half linear, half canti brake set up feel.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> How does the half linear, half canti brake set up feel.


you meant the mullet setup? its fine IF you ride in dry conditions


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nuck_chorris said:


> you meant the mullet setup? its fine IF you ride in dry conditions


Business up front, party out back!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> How does the half linear, half canti brake set up feel.


Kinda like it's semi modern cousin, V in the back, disc in the front perhaps?

I'd think *okay* actually. A bit more power where you want it, just like an 8" rotor up front on a modern bike.....


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

used the canti in the back, mostly because that's what I had in the parts bin. Couldn't find my other v-brake to match it!! 

The LX levers have some adjustment in the cam/cable pull which helps for tuning.

I built up the bike for my dad, so it'll most likely only see road and bike paths on camping trips.

Otherwise, I like how it all came together.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

dude the high plains was a HOT bike when it first came out
i remember building one just to ride singletracks in idaho


----------

